# 03 sentra trunk not opening



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Hey guys so i just picked up a 03 sentra for the wife. Everything on the car works flawlessly except the trunk will not open with the switch inside the car. You can hear it pop but the trunk does not release. I snagged both the release latch part and the other piece that connects to it. I installed them and still have the same issue. The trunk will open with the key thank god. Any ideas?


----------



## arthur1920 (May 4, 2018)

If you hear the click of unlocking can you then go and lift the trunk lid up without using the key? In that case the trunk lock is unlocking ok. 

Dirt and pollen get on the gasket and metal on mine and it sticks. So clean the rubber and the metal next to it, clean the underside of the trunk lid. then Wax the underside of trunk lid and use Silicon on the rubber gasket.


----------



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

It clicks, but even when you pull up on The trunk lid it still will not open like it is not unlatched. You must use the key to open the trunk


----------



## arthur1920 (May 4, 2018)

If an asssistant push the dash switch with the trunk lid up can you see the mechanism move and how does that compare to how it moves when you use the key? might be a clue there?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the key will open the trunk but not the remote, it usually means the valet switch is engaged. It's just below where the latch is inside the trunk and should also be mentioned in your owner's manual.


----------



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

I know this may sound dumb, but do you happen to have a picture of the valet switch, or can you describe it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's referred to as the "Cancel Switch" and is shown on page 3-10 of the 2003 Sentra Owner's Manual. If you don't have one, you can download one from here"

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?catid=45&sort=n&pp=10&page=2


----------



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Ok i found the switch/lever. Is it suposed to stay in place when slid up? Every time i pull it up it falls back down into the "valet" position


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's supposed to stay up. It may have had the spring fall off or break. You would need to remove and inspect the latch mechanism to see what's wrong and/or replace it to fix it.


----------

